
Show HN: AsOne – Reddit and Patreon for Research - shuhari
https://asone.ai
======
shuhari
Hi, HN! This is Thomas from AsOne.

AsOne is a website where anyone can contribute to research discussions.

The website is organized like Reddit, with each "subreddit" being a research
topic. Topics include famous unsolved math problems (Millennium Problems), AI
safety research, ways to prevent climate change, and user-created topics. The
goal of the website is to solve humanity's hardest problems by bringing
together humanity's brightest minds, as one.

We plan to eventually integrate a crowdfunding platform which will allow
anyone to sponsor research that interests them via recurring donations, like
Patreon. These contributions go toward a per-topic pool which is distributed
among the topic’s verified researchers on a monthly basis; the amount received
by a researcher is based on how much time they commit to actively researching
the topic and helping its community.

I am applying for the Summer 2020 batch of YC, and this is my current
description for the "What is your company going to make?" question. I would
love to hear any feedback about my pitch or the startup itself.

I am also looking for suggestions on which topics to focus on for our initial
beta release - the goal is to achieve a novel result through collaboration on
the website. You can vote and add new suggestions here:
([https://poll.ly/#/2Mr5rOq1](https://poll.ly/#/2Mr5rOq1))

------
woogl
What is your business model?

~~~
shuhari
We plan to take a cut of the crowdfunding transactions.

